# Lancaster Classic - What to expect as a first time shooter?



## 1/2 Bubble Off (Dec 29, 2016)

Come out and shoot it.... Nothing crazy... no different than any other tourney. I shoot Friday at Noon...


----------



## pbuck (Mar 30, 2010)

Bring arrow lube and a good arrow puller! Those targets are a beotch to pull arrows from! 

It’s been a couple years and I’m assuming it’s still set up the same but, be there early enough to get into the upstairs practice range. It’s much brighter and more open than the one downstairs. You may have to wait in line but the lighting is going to be easier to make sure you’re dialed in. 

Also, register as early as possible. It’s no guarantee but it may help in not getting put on one of those 7am lines.


----------



## dwilsey (Mar 29, 2019)

1/2 Bubble Off said:


> Come out and shoot it.... Nothing crazy... no different than any other tourney. I shoot Friday at Noon...


Nice! Maybe I'll run into ya. I see you're in Allentown. I'm up in Bear Creek Township outside of Wilkes-Barre.


----------



## 1/2 Bubble Off (Dec 29, 2016)

I'll be wearing a "Half Bubble Off Archery " shirt..... come introduce yourself!!!


----------



## D.W.Smith (Jul 1, 2016)

What to expect as a first time shooter? Expect those targets to try to keep your arrows for ransom! Lol... Arrow lube and a good arrow puller will be your friends.


----------



## pbuck (Mar 30, 2010)

D.W.Smith said:


> What to expect as a first time shooter? Expect those targets to try to keep your arrows for ransom! Lol... Arrow lube and a good arrow puller will be your friends.


The Lancaster booth has extra boxes of Woody’s in the back. Lol!!


----------



## NobleSavage (3 mo ago)

I'm going as well as a first time shooter. I figured why not throw myself in there?


----------



## atjurhs (Oct 19, 2011)

where do i register? this sounds like it would be a great first time


----------



## wa-prez (Sep 9, 2006)

atjurhs said:


> where do i register? this sounds like it would be a great first time


Lancaster Archery Classic 









Lancaster Archery Classic







www.lancasterarcheryclassic.com


----------



## huteson2us2 (Jun 22, 2005)

I have shot Vegas over 30 times and I use the Hoosiers advice. The target is still only 18 meters away. The target is exactly the same size as at home and I block out the noise and crowd from my mind. I shoot one arrow at a time and I do not worry about missing the 10. I remember when anything less than a 300 was not accepted. Now at 75, a 280 would be wonderful.


----------



## Billy Goat (Jan 6, 2022)

Just enjoy it. It was the most fun I had last year at any shoot, I'm not particularly fond of indoor, but it was still fun. Just takes a long time, if you haven't shot on a line it's something to get use to. 3 arrows every 10 minutes or so.


----------



## MrCoachJay (Aug 20, 2017)

If you’re not primarily a “target shooter” (paper shooter) you need to realize this is one sport where “GAME SPEED” is slower during a tournament. In baseball, if your coach is hitting balls to you, they will always come at you harder/faster in a game.
Make sure you practice at “game speed”. Get your aero counts in. Go to the club for an hour and shoot 100 arrows and other days, shoot your three arrows and sit for seven minutes. Shoot for another three gyros and sit for seven minutes shoot at that place and get used to it. It will hit you harder than you think. You’ll shoot 100 arrows in an hour for practice, but 60 arrows are going to take you 2 1/2plus. 
Shoot with people that you know are better. It pushes you.


----------



## 1/2 Bubble Off (Dec 29, 2016)

Here's a bit of advice.... It's completely worth it to stay in the hotel right there...It's a bit spendy but, no fighting for a parking spot every day and you can go up to your room anytime you want....It's very convenient to catch a nap between watching your friends shoot....


----------



## NockTuner77 (Feb 7, 2021)

See ya there. I chose the early line Fri at 8am. First time as well!👊👍


----------



## NOMADSS (3 mo ago)

Ill be coming as a first timer as well.


----------

